# Aire at Silves opened September



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'm this has been on the forum before but we're at the new aire in Silves that opened in September.
N 37.18757 W 8.45155

It's just past the Continente supermarket and the superb wild camping spot (which by the way still has more than 50 vans) where we would normally stay. But this is our last night with electricity until probably April so we decided to fork out the 6 euro.

I'm impressed. The ground is pebbled, and the wide, long, pitches are marked out by railway sleepers. Everything is so easily accessible, including the emptying area for grey waste which is a drive over and doesn't involve reversing.

It's quite a big camperpark and at the moment there are maybe 15 vans. We are parked (as are all the others) in a bay with electric and water. There are loads more similar bays left. They have installed a washing machine and dryer.
The 6 euro includes electric, water and a very good WiFi connection.
It's also suitable for big outfits. The next pitch to us has a motorhome and a small car parked side to side and still has room for table, chairs etc.


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Is the wild camping still there?


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, it's as full as ever. No problem with that, but it's useful that you can fill and empty at the new aire for a small charge.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

excuse if answer is obvious but is that the Spain or the Portugal Silves?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Telbell said:


> excuse if answer is obvious but is that the Spain or the Portugal Silves?


From the GPS co-ordinates it's the Silves in Portugal...............'cos the Spanish Silves is more or less slap bang on the Greenwich meridian, at around 0 degrees East/West.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, Silves in Portugal


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

The same guy who has the aire at Silves now has another aire at Falesia

Pictures of Silves and Falesia aire are on our blog the owner was telling us he is putting showers in at the Silves aires but there will be a charge for the showers that way the people who use the showers in there vans don't have to pay the extra cost.

Link

http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-page.html

Paul & Lynne


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

" and the superb wild camping spot"

"Is the wild camping still there?"

Do you mean the large public car park near the swimming pool.

Not what I would call wild or camping.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We are on the Falesia one...very nice. Short walk to the beach, excellent service bay, power to all pitches and loads of taps. Boules area, picnic benches, washing machine and dryer, good wifi, bread orders taken daily...€8 per night.


----------



## spinny555 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Another new Aires in Silves*

Do you know about the new Aires just outside of Silves about 5 km only opened this week on the N124 towards Messines I am staying on it now ,5.50 euros day inc elec water , free showers wifi bar/ cafe ( full English breakfast served ) hard standing easy going English owners make you feel very welcome 
Make sure you are stocked up as no local shops within walking distance drive to lidl 5 mins 
Quinta do Sobreiro country park Pinheiro e Garrado Silves 
N37*12 16" W 08*24 24" (sat nav)
It's well worth a try


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Another new Aires in Silves*



spinny555 said:


> Do you know about the new Aires just outside of Silves about 5 km only opened this week on the N124 towards Messines I am staying on it now ,5.50 euros day inc elec water , free showers wifi bar/ cafe ( full English breakfast served ) hard standing easy going English owners make you feel very welcome
> Make sure you are stocked up as no local shops within walking distance drive to lidl 5 mins
> Quinta do Sobreiro country park Pinheiro e Garrado Silves
> N37*12 16" W 08*24 24" (sat nav)
> It's well worth a try


We have heard good reports about it too , we plan going next week for a couple of days

Paul


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Think we will give it a try too...


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Here now.
Special deal at Christmas.
2 nights free, 24th & 25th if you have the 3 course traditional Christmas lunch at 30 euros per person. just pay 2.50 for electricity if required. All other services available.
Showers available, swimming pool, bar, food at good prices. 
4 British vans and 2 German vans here tonight. 5.50 per night.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

alphadee do you have accurate tom tom co ordinates for this site ?? we are at silvers and fancy a look ???


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

peaky said:


> alphadee do you have accurate tom tom co ordinates for this site ?? we are at silvers and fancy a look ???


peaky, did you get to Chicken Run? If so what's your impression?


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Peaky...
The coordinates are on spinney555 's post on the previous page. Coming from Silves it's on the left, just after a very large building on the right. Normal motorhome sign at the entrance.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hello eurojohn, yes !!! we made it to chickenrun !! we stayed 3 weeks !!! The site is basic, you must like dogs !!! water is pumped directly to your van daily, uk tv is provided if you wish, waste water is encouraged under bushes !!! The owners are very friendly, and indeed when we arrived they helped us enormously, fellow campers were a laugh and I think that's why we stayed so long, we had a camp bbq went go karting with owners/ fellow campers and had the chickenrun xmas do !!! indeed rayrecock and Sandra are still there for Christmas so we are returning for a few days over Christmas period to have a laugh (and watch Downton Abbey sad I know ) before moving on.For us it was the people that made it, a bit hard keeping the van clean though as there are only a couple of gravelled pitches on site but we arnt used to cl s or anything like that anyhow, hope this helps , see website for latest activities on chickenrun.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for your reply and thoughts / impressions, only asked to gauge the thoughts of others.

We have been and only stayed a couple of days, as you say there needs to more reason to stay there than the facilities they offer, especially at the price charged, whilst not exactly expensive the Algarve has far nicer places to long stay at less or equivalent money.

As always in this life, if it suits you then good, go for it and enjoy.
I'll not be going back.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

peaky said:


> hello eurojohn, yes !!! we made it to chickenrun !! we stayed 3 weeks !!! The site is basic, you must like dogs !!! water is pumped directly to your van daily, uk tv is provided if you wish, waste water is encouraged under bushes !!! The owners are very friendly, and indeed when we arrived they helped us enormously, fellow campers were a laugh and I think that's why we stayed so long, we had a camp bbq went go karting with owners/ fellow campers and had the chickenrun xmas do !!! indeed rayrecock and Sandra are still there for Christmas so we are returning for a few days over Christmas period to have a laugh (and watch Downton Abbey sad I know ) before moving on.For us it was the people that made it, a bit hard keeping the van clean though as there are only a couple of gravelled pitches on site but we arnt used to cl s or anything like that anyhow, hope this helps , see website for latest activities on chickenrun.


Wait until it rains !!!

Slip slidin' away .....(Paul Simon)


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

all part of the experience I guess, chin up an all that !!!!


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Peaky this is the entrance to Quinta do Sobreiro Aire hope it helps

( oops can't seem to upload pic will post it on blog for you )

http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-page.html

Paul


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks Paul lovely photos !!!!


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Just letting you know the aire at Silves Algarve Motorhome Parking is now full , I think everyone has came into the aire for xmas .




Paul


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Another new Aires in Silves*



Zepp said:


> spinny555 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know about the new Aires just outside of Silves about 5 km only opened this week on the N124 towards Messines I am staying on it now ,5.50 euros day inc elec water , free showers wifi bar/ cafe ( full English breakfast served ) hard standing easy going English owners make you feel very welcome
> ...


We are at the new aire now just uploaded some pics to blog , at bottom of page

http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.pt/p/blog-page.html

Paul & Lynne


----------



## spinny555 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Still at new the Aires at Silves*

HI Still at the Aries at Silves finding it very peaceful weather not been to kind to us so much rain but here you do not have to look for the bar /restaurant all on site good home cooked English meals and a Sunday lunch 3 course 9.50 euros can't be bad would be best to pre-book 00351 912286622 
Free wifi  
think the weather is supposed to be changing from today hope so friends in Spain are saying it's hot there told them to send some sun to us fingers crossed :lol: 
Had quite a few vans here over Christmas and new year had very good Christmas dinner and good new years eve get together Paul and Lynne have photos on their blog of the Aires 
bye for now


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Is this new Aire in Silves still full? Or have some left after Xmas?. Looking to maybe arrive early next week . Is the Aire on the main route thru Silves?
How's the weather been?
Rather cool (but not cold) and mainly cloudy down on the coast to the east of the Algarve.
Garcia


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Don't know about Silves, but certainly the aire on the front at Manta Rota - Eastern Algarve, between Altura and Tavira - is busy but has spaces.
4.50 per night, including free wifi, fresh water and grey/black water dumping. Flat site, pitches on hard standing. Right on the dune/sea front. Very nice - especially now the wind has dropped and the sun is out........


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Nomad,
Cycled past there a few days ago in glorious warm sun.Had a beer in the bar at the entrance.
It's a good looking, well organised and tidy Aire and I might stop there on my way back to Spain and France at the end of the month.

I'm gonna go up to Silves anyway as I think , with the new Aire at Messines there shouldn't be a prob, I hope.
Garcia


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Yep it's a very good little Aire...the only thing that's a bit steep is the EHU, which is 2.50 for 12 hours of hookup, 8am to 8pm; and another 2.50 if you want 8pm to 8am. 

But as we never use EHU it ain't an issue for us.

Scooted over to the cinema at Tavira yesterday afternoon to see the second installment of The Hobbit trilogy. What an utterly awesome film; way way beyond fantastic!


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Nomad,
If you never use ehu, try the wild spot at Pedras d'el Rai, just the other side of Tavira. Take the St Luzia road out of Tavira past the market and the hospital, Through St Luzia on the sea front rd. (some free parking on edge of village, packed when we were there) on for a k or so you'll see the vans in a car park on the sea front. 'Bout 30 vans there a week or so back.......manhole for sewage, but no water (there is a tap by the fishing port in St Luzia.)
Garcia


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

TheNomad....have sent you a PM


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Guess I can now answer my own question from a few posts back....but, equally in case any one else is heading there, the Aire at Silves next to the Continente is NOT full...busy but must be a dozen or so spaces free.
The free camp at the leisure centre down the road must have over 100 vans!!!

The Aire is most impressive.....clean ,organised , clearly marked out. 

6E's incl. ehu and wifi.

Garcia


----------

